# Responsive verhalten Top Navigation



## nchristoph (25. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will mein Layout um folgende Funktion erweitern:

Im Responsivemodus, sprich auf Handy oder Tabletscreen, soll die Topnavigation ausklappbar sein. Im Fullscreenmodus, also PC Monitor und dergleichen, soll es nur ein Link sein ohne Dropdown.

Geht sowas überhaupt? Fall ja, hat vielleicht wer ein Tutorial zum dem Thema auf Lager? Bei Google find ich zwar was, aber für mich zum Teil sehr verwirrend geschrieben.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Sempervivum (25. November 2018)

Warst Du schon auf SelfHTML?
https://wiki.selfhtml.org/wiki/CSS/Tutorials/Dropdown-Menüs_mit_CSS_gestalten#Responsive_Navigation
https://wiki.selfhtml.org/wiki/JavaScript/Tutorials/zugängliche_Dropdown-Navigation
Oder ist das auch verwirrend?


----------



## nchristoph (25. November 2018)

Danke für die Antwort.

An SelfHTML habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gedacht sondern habe nur nach Englischen Seiten gegooglet.

Ich schau mir die Links an, die schauen auf alle Fälle einfacher aus wie das ganze andere Zeug, das ich gefunden haben.


----------

